# Controlling Behringer DEQ2496 from listening position



## bertadora (Sep 10, 2014)

The DEQ2496 front panel is connected to the main unit by a short flat cable.
You can use the front panel as a wired "Remote Control" 
I extended the short flat cable with a 5 Meter flat cable and this way I have full control of the DEQ2496 
when I am sitting in my listening positioning in my listening room.
I did it about 8 years ago and it works reliably till today.
See pictures below, I highly recommend it if you have minimal experience with soldering and using shrink tubes insulation.
See pictures below


----------



## kevon27 (Aug 11, 2008)

My gosh man.. Doesn't the 2496 have midi controls? Why not just use a PC to control the device.


----------



## bertadora (Sep 10, 2014)

Please see S/W link website http://www.seoman.nl/deq2496/DEQremote.html- S/W is note complete has bugs and does not have all the functionalities as in "Front panel" direct control


----------

